# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Что такое Дурка.

## Slipknot

Slipiknoti (22:19:23 30/01/2008)
конкретные ситуации


Кусок(22:20:19 30/01/2008)
ну вообще всё началось обострение когда мы продали квартиру и сняли у знакомых на время пока новостройка делается


Кусок(22:20:29 30/01/2008)
я там брезговал всем, спал в ботинках


Кусок  (22:21:04 30/01/2008)
ночью один раз в 3 часа я захотел в туалет по большому устроил там исстерику ибо я не хотел срать в чужом туалете


Кусок  (22:21:26 30/01/2008)
мама сразу за валерьянку


Кусок  (22:21:33 30/01/2008)
отец чото рука у него отнимается


Кусок (22:21:51 30/01/2008)
я пошёл на дамбу это в 2ух км от того дома где снимали ночью пошёл


Кусок  (22:22:13 30/01/2008)
там грубо говоря сделал дело


Кусок  (22:22:21 30/01/2008)
на утро их это достало


Кусок  (22:23:08 30/01/2008)
а на выходные они созвали всех росдтвенников и меня почти сонным с кровати увезли на гору, я сначала думал что меня обседуют типа выпишут таблетки, там все мои родственники съехались


Кусок  (22:24:03 30/01/2008)
вышла мед сестрица взвесила меня и увела за дверь без ручки в какуето комнату где на ковре перед телевизором валялись дети лет по 5-12


Кусок  (22:24:27 30/01/2008)
штук 40 в комнате ращзмером с школьный класс


Кусок (22:24:33 30/01/2008)
они спали прям на полу


Кусок (22:24:44 30/01/2008)
с открытыми глазами некотоыре


Slipiknoti (22:24:52 30/01/2008)
я тоже с открытыми сплю.


Кусок  (22:24:57 30/01/2008)
большинство дрались

Slipiknoti (22:25:05 30/01/2008)
и?


Кусок  (22:25:07 30/01/2008)
мне сразу укол сделали


Slipiknoti (22:25:20 30/01/2008)
успокаивающий?


Slipiknoti (22:26:07 30/01/2008)
и?


Кусок(22:26:08 30/01/2008)
не знаю. он никак не подействовал. я думал что как мне мама сказала мне сделают томмограму головы и отпустят. я спрашивал врачей но они даже не поворачивали на меня голову. 


Slipiknoti (22:26:24 30/01/2008)
а дальше что?


Кусок (22:26:31 30/01/2008)
уже вечерело, меня никто не звал а окна были в решётке


Кусок  (22:26:40 30/01/2008)
часов 8 вечера


Кусок  (22:27:00 30/01/2008)
и тут надзиратели начали типа раздеваемся, спать! я хуел


Кусок  (22:27:05 30/01/2008)
охуел*


Кусок  (22:27:26 30/01/2008)
тогда я ещё так сильно никогда не ревел


Кусок  (22:27:55 30/01/2008)
нас разложили как трупов в морге на эти жёсткие кровати и типа выключили свет в комнате человек 15


Кусок  (22:28:29 30/01/2008)
как половина уговонилась вторая половина начала (а я был в комнате с мальуиками) усердно дрочить


Кусок  (22:28:36 30/01/2008)
я тогда чуть не захлебнулся соплями


Кусок  (22:28:51 30/01/2008)
на утро я еле глаза открыл они у меня склеились


Slipiknoti (22:29:06 30/01/2008)
почему они все начали мастурбировать?


Кусок  (22:29:31 30/01/2008)
потому что они деддомовцы все. их никогда на свободу не выпустят уже.


Slipiknoti (22:30:00 30/01/2008)
эм. а причем тут самоудволетворение?. 

Кусок  (22:30:07 30/01/2008)
там дети живут по 5 лет потом их переводят в интернаьт а когда там чонить разобьют опчть в психушку


Slipiknoti (22:30:08 30/01/2008)
и почему тебя поместили к деддомовцам..


Кусок(22:31:28 30/01/2008)
в психушке в основном дедомовцы. бритые. косоглазые. а аонанируют они потому что больше там нечего делать. там комната где нет свободного места наступить - они везде валяются на полу к постели их не пускают днём так как надзирателям влом за ними следить в каждой палате


Slipiknoti (22:32:01 30/01/2008)
хм. 


Кусок  (22:32:02 30/01/2008)
ещё вот один момент


Slipiknoti (22:32:08 30/01/2008)
какой?


Кусок (22:32:10 30/01/2008)
был такой разговор


Slipiknoti (22:32:30 30/01/2008)
?


Кусок  (22:32:36 30/01/2008)
между маленькой косоглазой толи девочкой толи мальчиком лет 6 с надзирателем


Кусок (22:32:58 30/01/2008)
она говорила что у неё мама умерло надзератлю бабке там одной


Кусок(22:33:31 30/01/2008)
и гворит что она придёт и озьмёт её оттуда. бабка та усмехнулась и гвоорит "не придёт она к тебе никогда, не т её уже"


Кусок  (22:34:45 30/01/2008)
я не знаю сколько ей прибавили бы зарплаты если быв узнали как лихо она заставила разреветься ту девочку но она конечно токо одним предложением навалила кучу гавна человеку


Slipiknoti (22:35:16 30/01/2008)
твари. 


Slipiknoti (22:35:44 30/01/2008)
как они  с маленькими детьми поступают. 


Кусок  (22:35:47 30/01/2008)
это ещё не врач а надзиратель. там в кабинете сидит толстая херня


Кусок (22:36:42 30/01/2008)
она не выпускала меня встретиться  с мамой которая как потом мне сказала сама не знала что меня потом удже не взять оттуда, ровно 2 недели не давала с ней увидеться



Slipiknoti (22:37:44 30/01/2008)
хм..


Slipiknoti (22:37:49 30/01/2008)
и что было дальше с тобой?


Кусок  (22:37:58 30/01/2008)
они оказывается правда хотели мне сделать только томмограму родители для этого увезли но не знали что это государство и оттуда изза той двери без ручки не вфйти без денег уже


Slipiknoti (22:38:36 30/01/2008)
ты в больнице так похудел?


Кусок(22:38:45 30/01/2008)
нет я был всегда такой


Slipiknoti (22:38:46 30/01/2008)
тоесть в дурке?


Slipiknoti (22:40:08 30/01/2008)
мне делали. после сотрясения мозга томограму.и электроинцефолограмму


Кусок  (22:40:12 30/01/2008)
укол что там делают действует совсем не сразу


Slipiknoti (22:40:25 30/01/2008)
а через сколько? и что за эффект?


Кусок22:40:46 30/01/2008)
он действует утром или ночью. ты просыпаешся в состоянии как будто тебе переломали все кости


Кусок  (22:42:02 30/01/2008)
ещё была одна ночь ужасов


Slipiknoti (22:42:11 30/01/2008)
и что это была за ночь?


Кусок  (22:42:13 30/01/2008)
не представляешь


Slipiknoti (22:42:21 30/01/2008)
расскажи.


Кусок  (22:43:40 30/01/2008)
примерно через месяц как я ткам очутился. я проснулся как всегда очень рано утром и ждал пока начнёт за окнов к отором было видно лишь заснедженную гору светлеть


Кусок  (22:43:52 30/01/2008)
но не светелело нихуя


Кусок  (22:44:03 30/01/2008)
я опять заснул.


Кусок(22:44:14 30/01/2008)
проснулся пошёл в ведро справлять нужду


Кусок  (22:44:26 30/01/2008)
там токо в ведро все ссут
даже девочки


Кусок  (22:44:35 30/01/2008)
опячть заснуд


Кусок  (22:45:01 30/01/2008)
я просыпался не помню уже сколько но больше 20 раз точно и не светлел


Кусок  (22:45:01 30/01/2008)
о


Кусок  (22:45:26 30/01/2008)
у меня толи нарушилось ощущение времени толи ещё чтото...я немог понять толи время остановилось толи я сплю


Slipiknoti (22:45:55 30/01/2008)
и поэтому тебе стало страшно?


Кусок  (22:46:00 30/01/2008)
а проснулся я окончательно уже когда все встали и пошли умываться


Кусок (22:46:25 30/01/2008)
я просто не понял что происходит...такого никогда не было


Slipiknoti (22:46:57 30/01/2008)
это из-за лекарств что ли..


Кусок  (22:47:02 30/01/2008)
не знаю


Slipiknoti (22:47:18 30/01/2008)
собсвенно-диагноз-шизофрения-тебе был поставлен тупо потому что тебя туда посадили?



Кусок  (22:47:33 30/01/2008)
но эти лекарства задерживают мочеиспускание. я один раз в день ходил в туалет с такими боялми что просто чуть не ревел


Slipiknoti (22:48:10 30/01/2008)
мля. ощущение что не Дурка-а Лагерь Освенцен. 


Кусок  (22:48:21 30/01/2008)
они не провоядт там обследование. там нет психологов. там только берут анализы и дают горсть табеток на ночь


Кусок  (22:49:34 30/01/2008)
врачи рассказывают родкам что обследование. да конечно. пусть они верят им побольше. ещё бы неделю и я разби ьы окно и перерезал себе глотку


Slipiknoti (22:49:57 30/01/2008)
именно. суицид бы тоже совершила


Slipiknoti (22:50:06 30/01/2008)
или свехнулась реально.


Кусок  (22:50:27 30/01/2008)
представляешь 18 часов сидеть в комнате с ополоуменными!


Кусок  (22:50:38 30/01/2008)
каждый день


Slipiknoti (22:50:48 30/01/2008)
каждый день не представляю.


Кусок  (22:50:51 30/01/2008)
отпускать домой на вызходные токо на третем месяце стали


Slipiknoti (22:51:30 30/01/2008)
я не знаю . 


Slipiknoti (22:51:34 30/01/2008)
как ты не сошол с ума. 


Кусок  (22:51:38 30/01/2008)
они ещё издевались когда мне удавалось выплалкать у неих отпустить меня на пару часов подольше чтобы я приезжжал туда не к 1 часу дня а к 3ём


Кусок  (22:52:02 30/01/2008)
они говорили "вот для тебя будет праздник то пбыть дома 2 дня почти!"

Slipiknoti (22:52:26 30/01/2008)
я не плакала уже с 5 лет. 


Slipiknoti (22:52:46 30/01/2008)
довести парня до такого. что он со слезами на глазах о чем то просит. 


Slipiknoti (22:52:52 30/01/2008)
твари.


Кусок  (22:52:58 30/01/2008)
но


Slipiknoti (22:53:01 30/01/2008)
?


Кусок  (22:53:03 30/01/2008)
ещё


Кусок(22:54:11 30/01/2008)
я плакал только первые 3 дня. они специально дают таблетки что когда на свидание с родителями выходят дети не выдавали слезами что там так плохо! я плакал сухими слекзами и изза этого отец думал что там не так уж и плохо!


Кусок(22:54:21 30/01/2008)
таблетки спецальные


Slipiknoti (22:54:52 30/01/2008)
 я бы родителям сразу все расказала и не побоялась. 


Slipiknoti (22:54:56 30/01/2008)
в потробностях. 


Slipiknoti (22:54:58 30/01/2008)
с описаниями.


Slipiknoti (22:55:06 30/01/2008)
и названиями таблеток и тому подобное.


Кусок(22:55:08 30/01/2008)
они не дают даже сил рассказать им что мне там дают, это таблетки такие сил нет выти даже на свидание


Кусок  (22:55:23 30/01/2008)
ты лежишь как в коме


Кусок  (22:55:53 30/01/2008)
хорошо родители упросили врачей чтоб я мог на кровати жить


Slipiknoti (22:57:43 30/01/2008)
хм..


Кусок  (22:57:50 30/01/2008)
через 2 с половиной месяца меня перевли в другую больницу


Slipiknoti (22:57:56 30/01/2008)
там было лучше?


Кусок  (22:59:10 30/01/2008)
это уже взрослое отделение как раз как мне в марте исполнилось 14. но это другая была больница не психиатрическая спецальная уже не на горе а отделение психиатрическое в общей областной больнице. там я сразу начал курить. познакомился с взрослыми шизофрениками


Кусок  (22:59:32 30/01/2008)
там можно было хоть купаться иногда


Slipiknoti (22:59:49 30/01/2008)
ну легче было тоесть все таки?


Кусок  (23:00:00 30/01/2008)
и за тобой не присматривали врачи как на горе


Кусок (23:00:34 30/01/2008)
там было полегче в плане что там всётаки были люди с которыми можно было говорить. на горе половино детей не умела говорить


Кусок  (23:00:59 30/01/2008)
там чай можно было пить. с тех пор я всегда пью чай.

----------


## Slipknot

так что не дай бог, даже на фоне депресника кому бы тонибыло в дурку попасть.

----------


## AI_Madness

*Slipknot*



> так что не дай бог, даже на фоне депресника кому бы тонибыло в дурку попасть.


 Это точно. В дурке у всех крутится фраза на устах - "дурдом какой-то" "куда я попал" :lol:
кто долго не мог прийти в себя и делал глупости - того привязывали к койке. ))

----------


## Slipknot

я кстати заметила))) что если нарезать 50 кругов по комнате-реально успокаиваешься....
*AI_Madness*
 :Smile:

----------


## U.F.O.

Лехче и быстрее покурить...  :Wink:  или сходить до лакрька за пивом..)

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> так что не дай бог, даже на фоне депресника кому бы тонибыло в дурку попасть.


 я как раз там был на этом фоне))) 2 месяца

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

а в какой он дурке лежал?

----------


## Slipknot

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*
Я так поняла, Он живет где то на границе с Казахстаном. И названия больницы он мне не говорил (я и не спрашивала)... (сам он русский).. и дурка у них вообще где то в горах стоит)..

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

ооо ну не повезло лежал бы в москве условия были бы другие

----------


## Anubis

Нда...прям "Полет на гнездом кукушки"....хотя с другой стороны в описании каких-то особо ужасных веще вроде как и нет...ну онанировали и что собственно с того? Можно подумать, что никто из присутствующих мастурбацией не занимался)) Кроме того, после курса лечения вообще начали постепенно выпускать домой.  Атмосфера в любой психбольнице не ахти (если это не элитный  санаторий для состоятельных шизиков в альпийских предгорьях).

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

кстати у нас чай с бромом был)))

----------


## AI_Madness

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*



> кстати у нас чай с бромом был)))


 Если бы только чай ...  :lol:

----------


## MATARIEL

ппц....у нас недавно дурку закрыли....там не был, но говорят место зловещее. А то что дедомовцев в дурку пихают - не знал....фигово.

----------


## Slipknot

*Anubis*
психику 13 летнего мальчика ) все таки..).. 
Просто само условие сожержания.
Меня пугало не то что анонируют (хотя мне показалось это странным *дурка ж блин, действительно!*)
А например таблетосинки. Издевательство над людьми. Обращение с ними как с животным. 
я в детстве в лагере рядом с дуркой отдыхала... круто. Настоящие шизики-они страшные и опасные. Убили у нас какую то девочку (сбежали и убили). И вообще=дурка меня пугает.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

http://psyche.biznet.ru/lofiversion/index.php/t59.html
Довольно подробно описано.

----------


## AI_Madness

*Slipknot*



> например таблетосинки. Издевательство над людьми. Обращение с ними как с животным.


 таблетками там действительно пичкают по самое нехочу.
первое время колют такую дрянь что не замечаешь времени и сколько прошло часов\дней. Почтивсе время спишь.



> Настоящие шизики-они страшные и опасные. Убили у нас какую то девочку (сбежали и убили). И вообще=дурка меня пугает.


 настоящие шизики содержатся отдельно. слава Богу.

----------


## Anubis

на западе одно время практиковалась так наз. антипсихиатрия - больные содержались не в больнице, больше похожей на тюрьму, а неком подобии коммуны или ранчо жили, где их постепенно учили адаптироваться к нормальной жизнни без применения насилия и подавляющих психику препаратов.

----------


## Психоделика

ну надеюсь не придется увидеть все это в реале...хотя с моей мамаши чтанет. уже один раз звонить собиралась

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Эх,Россия-матушка!А народ-то какой ласковый!
Сравните с дурдомами в Европе или Америке.Там РЕАЛЬНО лечат.И не ставят потом клеймо,что лечился в психухе.

----------


## Slipknot

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*
Имнно так. и От этого страшно и больно.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Детей жалко...Особенно если дети на самом деле нормальные.

----------


## MATARIEL

Ага.... и именно после дурки выписывают диагноз физофринии....

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*MATARIEL*,пойду гуглить... 8)

----------


## Slipknot

*MATARIEL*
да. а потом не берут на работу. дают инвалидность. 
а ты таковым даже не являешься.
уроды.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*MATARIEL*,не нашел.Что такое физофриния?Всего 4 упоминания было...

----------


## Психоделика

ну о чем говорить если у нас даже поход к психологу является синонимом сбрендевшей крыши и психиатра.
а там у каждой семьи личный психолог

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Не у каждой...
Просто психологи там относится к своему делу...Как к обязанности,вроде службы в армии.И относятся добросовестно в большинстве своем.
Наши психологи...Нда...
То же самое,что и наши скинхеды,наши эмо,наши сатанисты-в отличие от западных-ублюдки.

----------


## MATARIEL

> MATARIEL,не нашел.Что такое физофриния?Всего 4 упоминания было...


 охохо.....блин...облажался  :Embarrassment: ops:  "физофриния" - перевоже со своего лексикона: "шизофриния" :lol:

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*MATARIEL*,ну ты даешь...Я в поиске на одном медицинском сайте нашел дядьку,который жаловался на эту самую "физофринию".Может все таки есть такая болезнь?..

----------


## Slipknot

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*
 :Big Grin:  
та может дядка тоже опечатался)

----------


## U.F.O.

единственное што я понял из ваших постов - Ж/Д это плохо.... лучше просто, тупа поправлять чердак пифком)

----------


## AI_Madness

*U.F.O.*



> единственное што я понял из ваших постов - Ж/Д это плохо.... лучше просто, тупа поправлять чердак пифком)


  Хорошее место Дурдомом не назовут    :Smile:

----------


## Anubis

Ну на самом деле  у человека острый приступ шизофрении, к примеру,  когда он реально опасен для себя и окружающих, снять могут,  с этой точки зрение психбольницы, безусловно полезны. Другой вопрос, что  принципиально, до конца, вылечить психические болезни похоже практически невозможно на современом этапе развития психиатрии. Тут как с диабетом или плоскостопием- окончательно не  избавишься, просто можно научиться с этим жить  смягчать симпомы (колоть инсулин или носить супинаторы).

----------


## Психоделика

> Наши психологи...Нда... 
> То же самое,что и наши скинхеды,наши эмо,наши сатанисты-в отличие от западных-ублюдки.


 это ты сча про позеров говоришь. истинные сотоны да националисты-язычники ( а не тупо скины ) серьезные начитанные люди.но темка не об этом :Smile: 
просто столкнулась недавно с нашими психиатрами. примерно такой диалог
- что с тобой?
- не могу спать, тревога, паника, мылси о суициде ( про попытки наглотаца колес и сдохнуть не сказала )
- ну что может положим тебя?
- не надо. последний год учебы
- тогда займи себя чем-нить, отвлекись на учебу
- вы не понимаете я ненавижу свою профессию, я пошла по родительскому наушнению, мне противно это учить. ( я может всюсознательнуюжизнь мечтала художником стать )
- ну а ты попробуй. и сходи в церковь
у меня на груди перевернутый крест. вежливо объясняю
- понимаете я не думаю что обращение в православие мне поможет. я не чонеь религиозна
- а ты попробуй.зайди и постой

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Я и говорю,что истинные-серьезно начитанные.А истинный психолог не должен отсылать в церковь или каким то образом пытаться навязать свое мнение.
Ничо ребят,вторую вышку я по психологии получу,дам вам свой телефончег! :wink:

----------


## Sacrifice

да,это по истине ужасное место...
первое время было оч плохо,от талеток хоть на стену лезь... 
какие же они твари! :x 
там не лечат,а нормальные люди попадают из за глупостей или из за своих добреньких родителей. Пихают таблы,издеваются и все...
за деньги там держали одного больного мальчика,но никак не лечили его,потому что богатый папенька деньги платит..ну пральна зачем же такая обуза,легче упечь в психушку. 3 года уже сидит и на улицу не выходит. Сколько же там поломанных судеб можно увидеть...
больно...

----------


## Коба

видел передачу какую-то про дурки, пипец антисанитария! И народ там не ахти... романтикой и не пахнет...   :Smile:

----------


## Агата

> ну надеюсь не придется увидеть все это в реале...хотя с моей мамаши чтанет. уже один раз звонить собиралась


 мне интересно, а вот родители осознают, КУДА они отправляют своих чад? :?

----------


## Агата

> - что с тобой? 
> - не могу спать, тревога, паника, мылси о суициде ( про попытки наглотаца колес и сдохнуть не сказала ) 
> - ну что может положим тебя? 
> - не надо. последний год учебы 
> - тогда займи себя чем-нить, отвлекись на учебу 
> - вы не понимаете я ненавижу свою профессию, я пошла по родительскому наушнению, мне противно это учить. ( я может всюсознательнуюжизнь мечтала художником стать ) 
> - ну а ты попробуй. и сходи в церковь 
> у меня на груди перевернутый крест. вежливо объясняю 
> - понимаете я не думаю что обращение в православие мне поможет. я не чонеь религиозна 
> - а ты попробуй.зайди и постой


 пф... пипец. зачем учиться на такую профессию, если не хочешь помогать любдям???????? :evil:

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> а,это по истине ужасное место...
> первое время было оч плохо,от талеток хоть на стену лезь...
> какие же они твари! Mad
> там не лечат,а нормальные люди попадают из за глупостей или из за своих добреньких родителей. Пихают таблы,издеваются и все...
> за деньги там держали одного больного мальчика,но никак не лечили его,потому что богатый папенька деньги платит..ну пральна зачем же такая обуза,легче упечь в психушку. 3 года уже сидит и на улицу не выходит. Сколько же там поломанных судеб можно увидеть...
> больно...


 v kakoi legal? ne v 15oi? mne sna4alo bilo o4 ploho no potom stal vtikat v atmosferu tam spokoino i esli bi ne tabli to bilo sovsem super no dumau 2 nedelki ya bi tam polegal eshe ne bolshe

----------


## Sacrifice

> v kakoi legal? ne v 15oi? mne sna4alo bilo o4 ploho no potom stal vtikat v atmosferu tam spokoino i esli bi ne tabli to bilo sovsem super no dumau 2 nedelki ya bi tam polegal eshe ne bolshe


 нет,в 6 на ленинском  :roll: ну да,постепенно привыкаешь,но я бы не за что туда не вернулась..

----------


## Психоделика

> пф... пипец. зачем учиться на такую профессию, если не хочешь помогать любдям????????


 в муниципальном заведении психиатр. из серии - мне платят за то что я сижу а не за то скольки лядм я помог. поэтому люди еси хотите каких-то результатов, лучше заплатите частникам. хотя тоже частники разные бывают

----------


## U.F.O.

я лучше буду бица головой ап стену, выбрасывать себя в фортачку,   выковыривать глаза ложкай и пытаца пробить се серце скобами от степлера!)) чем поганю к психатеатрам... и уш темболее в дурку..)))

----------


## Агата

*U.F.O.*, так самое печальное, что людей зачастую не спрашивают, хотят они в дурку или нет :?

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

menia sprosili no mne bilo poh 8)

----------


## AI_Madness

*Агата*


> U.F.O., так самое печальное, что людей зачастую не спрашивают, хотят они в дурку или нет


 У меня вот хватило ума самому сдаться туда. Уговорили ... бывает же такое. Скрутили в диспансере сразу как только бинты увидели  :?

----------


## Агата

> Скрутили в диспансере сразу как только бинты увидели


 идиоты :evil: 
 народ, а че никому не посчастливилось лежать в более менее приличной дурке?

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

blin ya vot legav v 15oi i dumau 4to vpolne normalnaya hotia 4to zna4it proli4neya?

----------


## Агата

где нет садистского оброщания с людьми... , как здесьhttp://psyche.biznet.ru/lofiversion/index.php/t59.html

----------


## Сибиряк

Просматривая Википедию наткнулся на клинический случай больной шизофрекнии.Так вот диагноз поставили благодаря вот этому: 
Врач задает вопрос:Как обьясняется пословица "Не все золото,что блестит"? 
Больная:Это значит надо обращать внимание не на внешность ,а на внутреннее содержание 
Затем добавляет:Но все же я должна сказать.что с точки зрения диалектики,это не совсем правильно,ведь существует единство формы и содержания,значит,надо обращать внимание и на внешность. 
Психиатр поставил диагноз резонерство свойственное шизофрении.по моему это маразм- калечить жизнь людям таким диагнозом на основании таких фактов

----------


## Агата

> Так вот диагноз поставили благодаря вот этому: 
> Врач задает вопрос:Как обьясняется пословица "Не все золото,что блестит"? 
> Больная:Это значит надо обращать внимание не на внешность ,а на внутреннее содержание 
> Затем добавляет:Но все же я должна сказать.что с точки зрения диалектики,это не совсем правильно,ведь существует единство формы и содержания,значит,надо обращать внимание и на внешность. 
> Психиатр поставил диагноз резонерство свойственное шизофрении.по моему это маразм- калечить жизнь людям таким диагнозом на основании таких фактов


  :shock: врач че придурок? или они все там придурки??? :shock:

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

все психиатры больные это факт, а если и не больные то это плохой врач)

----------


## Sacrifice

это точно.. :lol:

----------


## dunkel

да детское отделение в дурках это ахтунг, благо я попал туда в свой день рожденья в 18 лет  :Smile: ...во взрослом ваще норм, мне даже через пару неделек понравилось, никакой антисанитарии нету, мужики норм лежали, от 30 и старше...играл в шахматы, карты, чифирили по вечерам...книг тонну там перечитал..
когда отпустили на выходные, просто не вернулся и всё, приехал потом со знакомым юристом и забрал свой паспорт.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

вот и у меня теперь встал вопрос, ложится или нет!! хотя реальный шанс откосить от армии, но что то совсем туда не хочется!!!

----------


## NORDmen

разве ты не наслышан о историях когда вот так просто легли откосить, а вышли овошами? =)
шас служить то всего один год... может вообще пойдет на пользу, изменишь свое мировоззрение после армии, накачаешься там =)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

или наоборот, без башни вернусь оттуда. мировоззрение конечно изменится, наблюдать этот беспредел в живую, а не по рассказам слушать. не хочется тратить год жизни на этот гемор, я почему то думаю, что ничего положительного я там не приобрету.
10 дней в дурке, что они смогут со мной сделать за эти 10 дней?? не во всех дурках изверги работают, у моей знакомой брат частенько отдыхает, ему положено. вроде нормальное обращение. 
а если что, я за себя постою, не постесняюсь зубы выбить санитару.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> без башни если служить попадешь в спецназ, но шас боевых действий нет чтобы отрезанные уши на веревочке собирать =)
> хм, ну все таки я бы выбрал отслужить, по крайней мере за это время научился бы разбивать морды (постоять за себя) и накачался. а косить таким способом... недостойно мужчины =) и потом могут быть проблемы с работой и т.п., а после армии наоборот возьмут в охрану, etc (хотя бы, от голода не умрешь)
> знакомые служат, и нормально.


 Хм, у меня почему то все наоборот, постоять за себя я и сейчас могу, все таки школа бокса не проходит даром. В том то и дело что я не кошу, и не пытался даже, они сами мне весь этот гемор устроили, с дуркой и с кождиспансером. Проблем с работой не будет, если только не собираешься работать в правоохранительных органах. В охране я работал год, тот еще дурдом, нужны очень крепкие нервы, да и опасно очень, нге советую никому.

----------


## implosion

семья таки уговарила пойти мне к психологу бесплатному, она отправила к психотерапевту, последний сказал моему папе что мне надо к участковому психотерапевту обратиться, но если я к нему обращусь то меня положат, это точно! после разговора с оными как в душу накакали.
хотя я неотказался бы полежать в дурке, т.к. всё достало.

----------


## prodemo

а я в дурке 7 раз лежала(2 раза в ижевске, 2 в перми и 3 у себя), хоть и пичкали всякой отравой, мозги на месте остались...я бы и сейчас пила эту гадость, но просто надоело травиться. а ложиться все равно придется, чтобы продлили группу инвалидности. а все началось с чего: врач мне поставил диагноз параноидальная шизофрения только из-за моих суи-мыслей и попыток, ну еще и намудила в родной психушке, сказала, что у меня голоса для того, чтобы мне ставили успокоительное, потому что лежать с этими придурками настоящими не прет. а так вколют сибазончика и спишь полдня, а потом на ночь еще и снотворное. не знаю, мне там не страшно и не стыдно...

----------


## implosion

кать отдахнула в больничке то?
я знаком с препаратоми что там дают, только с радостью их принимал бы пачками, вот это жизнь врачи сами те барбитурой и транками кормят  :Smile:

----------


## prodemo

имплозион, почему ты не соблюдаешь анонимность в сети?зачем меня по имени называешь? хотя мне пох... в дурке я отдыхала только, когда в первый раз попала, там был курорт настоящий...лес рядом (вообще-то психушка в лесу и находилась), гулять отпускали и в город, и так... врачи хорошие, медперсонал добрый... а остальные разы - не скажу, что всё плохо, но моменты были... можно было с врачом договориться, чтоб таблетки вообще не давал!!! а в последний раз, как в тюрьме, за три месяца ниразу погулять не выпустили, таблетки кучами давали...но я прикидывалась просто, что я больше не хочу умереть, улыбалась всегда... 
так что ложись, лёня, в больничку, поди у тебя там она нормальная?7??

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

был недавно в этом самом жутком месте, все таки решил заглянуть на огонек, а то военкомат напрягает. диалог в приемной получился коротким:
- здрасте, я из военкомата;
- здрасте, по направлению?
- да
- давайте направление и паспорт
(я даю)
- на госпитализацию согласны?
- нет
- а зачем тогда приехал?
- да в военкомате достали уже
- ну мы то тебя насильно не можем положить
- что мне делать? отказную писать?
- ничего не надо писать, едь обратно в военкомат с ними и разговаривай
- и что будет дальше?
- просто дело на тебя заведут как на уклониста и все. (опять запугивают!!) так что думай, лечь можешь хоть завтра, хоть прямо сейчас
- подумаю, до свиданья
- до свиданья

и уехал я обратно домой

----------

